# Windows XP file encryption



## troyrae360 (May 13, 2009)

Can some one point me to some program that will beak the encrytpion, i know theres programs out there but can find, the computer that the files were encripted on is no longer avalable.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 14, 2009)

My suggestion to you is to look into what kind of encryption the program used, and look for a way to break that type of encryption. Sorry I can't say a specific program for sure.


----------



## troyrae360 (May 15, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> My suggestion to you is to look into what kind of encryption the program used, and look for a way to break that type of encryption. Sorry I can't say a specific program for sure.



LOL thanks, I think its standard windows XP file encryption


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 15, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> LOL thanks, I think its standard windows XP file encryption



well there is encryption algorithms such as md5, rsa, etc.


----------



## troyrae360 (May 15, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> well there is encryption algorithms such as md5, rsa, etc.



ok, but whats a program that will break it for me?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 15, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> ok, but whats a program that will break it for me?



Well it's encryption, not meant to be broken. If you can find something that breaks encryption. Your files wont be perfect.


----------



## troyrae360 (May 15, 2009)

Hummmm.  I know all about encryption now - and that I'm supposed to keep the key etc - I've been stuck with this problem for months trying to find a legal solution.  But I didn't realise the implications of backing up encrypted files, reformatting my laptop, then trying to restore the files...  It's all my own data (and it's my own fault too) but I just want to get some of those files back.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2009)

i am surprised there aren't any little brute force apps floating around


----------

